# RV Power Dist. Block Diagram



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Simplified single line block diagram of the power distribution after installing the Victron Phoenix MultiPlus charger/inverter. 
The old charger/12v power supply unit was disconnected but left in situ, this is omitted from the drawing. 
Installing the Victron was a simple job taking about 2 hrs, including running new 240v ~ supply from the front of the RV to the rear mains locker.


----------

